
WeAreData - London - fmavituna
http://wearedata.watchdogs.com/start.php?locale=en-EN&city=london
======
buf
Amazing visualization. I just checked my area near Shoreditch High Street and
I learned things I never knew. The CCTV is especially interesting.

It would be great to mix in average rental prices, hashtag clouds, or crimes
from the police site as they are happening.

~~~
freyfogle
Here's an API of UK property rental (and sales) prices as well as actual
properties

[http://www.nestoria.co.uk/help/api](http://www.nestoria.co.uk/help/api)

enjoy

------
cyanbane
What a brilliant marketing method for this game. I don't think it could have
been more perfectly timed (in history).

~~~
Roritharr
If only Ubisoft didn't have a major password theft scandal on their hands
losing unencrypted passwords.

~~~
quaunaut
Uh, what? They were hashed and salted, from everywhere I've read.

------
waitwhatwhoa
Would love to see them do Chicago as it's the "setting"[1] for the game and
the city has great data sharing[2].

1\.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPYgXvgS6Ww](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPYgXvgS6Ww)
2\. [https://data.cityofchicago.org/](https://data.cityofchicago.org/)

------
sk00byd00
Fascinating. I find it especially interesting to see the results of
gentrification. As someone who watched a million Nathan Barleys take over
Shoreditch in the mid to late 00's until the artists left, it is absolutely
amazing to see the average salary of Tower Hamlets is now £3400.

Where did all those poor people go?

~~~
kryten
I left when they turned up as well and I'm no artist. There was a reasonable
tech community around there before it went all trendy as most of us found it
pretty cheap and convenient whilst raping the corporations around E1/Docklands
as hard as we could on contract work (TBH they deserved it :)

Poor people are still there, stacked up on top of each other in the estates
around the top of City Road and around the focal point of Shoreditch.

It's still like Islington (where I was born into abject poverty without even
the prospect of an orange lined fluffy anorak or dunlops) in the 1970's around
the back of Shoreditch. Total deprivation, but people are getting by somehow,
without an iPhone or a power-job. Good luck to them but fuck the hipsters to
hell.

~~~
contingencies
_...the hipsters to hell._

Back in ~2009, living on the southern periphery in Whitechapel, we came up
with the idea to call 'em _ditchies_.

There's a decent old-school pub left with some serious artists (aged and
incoming) directly opposite the East London Mosque. It's run by an alcoholic
former schoolteacher who reckoned it was better public service running a bar
(apparently, for artists). Good place.

------
mstrem
I can imagine a similar thing with a lot more data sources and reliable data
to be very impressive and scary at the same time.

If you had access also to phone data, with position etc. it would be the
ultimate stalking tool...

------
justincormack
Hmm, I just get a black screen (Chrome, Ubuntu). Any idea what might be
missing?

~~~
Deathmax
Its running on Flash.

~~~
zevyoura
It is? Does the flash based experience differ from the version I'm seeing on
my iPad?

------
skram
This is quite nifty. I'm not usually into games or gorilla marketing but I'm
going to keep an eye out for this.

~~~
tikhonj
Guerilla marketing ;).

"Gorilla marketing" certainly conjures up a nice image though.

I personally like it more than normal marketing simply for variety: it forces
marketers to be more creative and to try new things, which is never a bad
thing. Certainly better than their standard approach of shoving their logo
into my face enough times to imprint it into my brain.

~~~
skram
Haha - whoops!

~~~
ipedrazas
Kind of prefer Gorilla to Guerrilla :)

------
smoyer
What a great way to visualize data from many sources at once. (Is it only me
or does the number of public toilets seem way too low for the population?)

~~~
mickeyp
It's missing a lot of public toilets and, in any event, McDonalds toilets are
free and all over the place :-)

~~~
smoyer
Good point ... perhaps the marked public toilets are those maintained by the
government?

~~~
mseebach
McDonald's toilets aren't "public", you're supposed to cough up for a
cheeseburger. It's just that nobody checks.

~~~
tfinch
I did once visit a McDonalds in Romania where they required a pin number to
enter the toilets, that was given out with purchases. However, standing by the
door and waiting for someone to walk out worked quite well too.

------
oldmanjoe
Shame about the dark and dingy colour scheme...

